# Bumblefoot!!



## JeepGirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Noticed this morning that My lady duck has bumblefoot. 

Want to know if blu kote is ok to use on it at all? I have no vetericyn. At this point I'm just going to use Neosporin just in case.

Also, can I use regular table salt instead of Epsom for her foot soak?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 11, 2017)

Blu kote isn't what you need.

You need to soak the foot in warm water with Epson salts (but kosher salt and table salt will work)

Keep soaking the foot until the scab pops off.  

If there is any nastiness inside the wound, remove it.

Once it is cleaned out you can use antibiotics and bandage it.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jul 11, 2017)

I found Epsom salt at the dollar store and have done that for the past 3 days (morning and evening) but have seen no change yet.

I guess my main reason for wondering if blu-kote would be ok is because she refuses to eat if she's not with her flock and I had to put her outside for a night, I just thought it might help temporarily while she was out?
I completely changed the area the pen was in so it's all fresh grass, and tried to wrap the foot but she got it off within the hour.

Poor girl, this is so frustrating for us both.
Got a pic of the top of her foot...the bottom looks the same, just with very minor swelling around it..almost unnoticeable

The bubble on top of the scab is from the peroxide I had just put on it.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 11, 2017)

After soaking it have you tried pealing off the scab?


----------



## JeepGirl (Jul 19, 2017)

I thought I replied already but I guess I hadn't.
 I did soak it and was able to pull the plug out.  She basically has a hole through her foot where it was on the webbing and it was so thin.
Doesn't seem to bother her at all though.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 19, 2017)

She should heal up then.


----------

